# RS5 ordered. 1st March delivery



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Hi.

It has been a long time since I used to hang out here a lot.

I have always stayed loyal to Audi, with 13 Audis to date and including 4 TTs of various versions.

Current car is an RS4 Cabriolet and it is time for a change. I nearly went for an R8 but with 2 children it just wouldn't work out. It would become a station car and occasional use car. So I ordered an RS5.

Sepang Blue
20" alloys
Silver leather
Bang & Olufsen
High MMI tech pack
Sports exhaust
Matt aluminium pack
+ quite a few other bits and pieces

So, roll on March.

Only other option I am considering is the Electric Tilt Panoramic Sunroof. Has anyone had one of these on an A5 or S5 maybe?

Worth getting? I have never really bothered with a sunroof but maybe an option to go for.

Cheers

So I


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

congratulations sounds ideal

is the 1st March the earliest delivery or have you arranged it this way?

cheers

Paul

oh and welcome back BTW


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Firstly - thanks for the welcome 

First of March was the earliest my usual dealer could sort out and suits me to be honest as a new reg. The dealer had an RS5 specced up as a 1st March delivery, so they changed theirs to my spec.

All done - I might add the sunroof though as I said.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Great spec, Sepang Blue with Silver Leather would be my choice...............when your looking to sell in in 3/4 years drop me a pm :wink:  :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Welcome back Giles. IIRC, you had one of the nicest TTs on the forum. RS5 looks 'OK' too though. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Thanks. It is good to be back.

I did consider a TT RS, but again it was the lack of space. I bought a new TTS Coupe in Ibis White 18 months ago. Loved it but did about 1k miles in it in 6 months, so sold it and went back to an RS4.

Still miss not having a TT. One day........

But the RS5 should be pretty nice and exclusive too.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Well I have added the sunroof for a start.

Now I am having a dilemma on the colour. Most of the photos of an RS5 in Sepang Blue look a bit dull - maybe just not good on a monitor. Misano Red looks great on all the videos and photos I can find. I don't usually like red but the RS5 looks a lot more menacing in red and seems to stand out more.

I know it is a bit pointless talking about colour opinions but a lot of people seem to like Sepang - I guess I need to see it in the flesh....

But very tempted to change to Misano Red.....


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Any other blues to go for? Dnt they do kingfisher on new cars? Whats the processing power on this bad boy?


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Sepang is the only blue option - unless you go exclusive.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

If you want a blue car sepang is a great choice, however, misano is a real head turner, Had it on my mk1


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

For me red is always a girls colour, even if we call it misano  gotta be blue all the Way for me


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks like you'll be getting a fantastic motor.

Be interested to hear your thoughts compared to the RS4 when you get the 5.

I agree that Blue is by far the best RS colour, although i'm more partial to Sprint Blue as i feel it's more vibrant than Sepang. You not consider white as it suits the A5 shape very well.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

I did consider White with the black outlining, but thought it might be too much. My wife doesn't like White - another factor!

Will be test-driving the weekend of 16th October so I will see what Colours Audi have at the event.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Manchester Audi have a sepang blue TT RS in the showroom and the colour really pops - looks very vibrant.

Ant


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Ok well I have changed to Phantom Black like my RS4 lol. Looks great and can't go wrong. I will tire of red and the blue isn't exciting enough.

Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Just a heads up, RS5 review on 5th gear next Friday 7.30 channel 5


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Great - thanks very much.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

There`s a group test in this month`s CAR magazine featuring the RS5, C63, M3 and Lexus IS-F.

I know it`s all subjective but the Audi gets a bit of a roasting.

"How can the guys who set up the gorgeously supple R8 be happy to sign off the RS5? It`s an infuriating disappointment"


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> There`s a group test in this month`s CAR magazine featuring the RS5, C63, M3 and Lexus IS-F.
> 
> I know it`s all subjective but the Audi gets a bit of a roasting.
> 
> "How can the guys who set up the gorgeously supple R8 be happy to sign off the RS5? It`s an infuriating disappointment"


Oh well..... I have seen many reports saying the opposite and I am still buying mine.

Missed the opportunity to drive one last weekend as I was late back from NY. But will be driving one soon.

Funnily enough was just about to buy CAR but it was sold out at the station.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

giles said:


> Oh well..... I have seen many reports saying the opposite and I am still buying mine.


And so you should!

Motoring journalists are a fickle lot, I`m sure it`ll be great.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> giles said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well..... I have seen many reports saying the opposite and I am still buying mine.
> ...


Just wimps that can't get their heads around our country roads. Do they honestly think the RS4 glides over our potholes?

RS5 on Fifth Gear in 40 minutes apparently.....


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Wolfsburger said:


> There`s a group test in this month`s CAR magazine featuring the RS5, C63, M3 and Lexus IS-F.
> 
> I know it`s all subjective but the Audi gets a bit of a roasting.
> 
> "How can the guys who set up the gorgeously supple R8 be happy to sign off the RS5? It`s an infuriating disappointment"


isn't "CAR" mag totally full of "£&$?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BLinky said:


> Wolfsburger said:
> 
> 
> > There`s a group test in this month`s CAR magazine featuring the RS5, C63, M3 and Lexus IS-F.
> ...


No dude, that's "Escort".


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsburger said:
> ...


That made me chuckle, didn't even know Escort still existed :lol:

@ Giles, enjoy it as i'm sure it'll be a great motor.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

RS5 on Top Gear this Sunday


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Yep - I saw RS5 will be on on Sunday. Surprise surprise - vs the M3...

No doubt they will hate the RS5 but I don't care - I can't wait.

It is now at the dealer - here are a couple of bad photos they took of it after arrival - sitting out in the miserable rain...

Picking it up Saturday 5th March...

Can't wait.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

I wouldn't care what they say either mate ... that RS5 looks 8)

That will be a mighty car to own & drive ... it looks great !


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> I wouldn't care what they say either mate ... that RS5 looks 8)
> 
> That will be a mighty car to own & drive ... it looks great !


+1 the RS5 looks far classier than the M3

Your car looks great blacks the best colour choice IMO 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks fab mate best colour as well also got to love that back end with those lovely big pipes. Enjoy. My A5 2.7 was Phantom


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Bet you can't wait?

Looks a lovely motor. You still got the RS4?


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Thanks everyone.

I sold the RS4 for 29k. Pretty pleased with that as I bought it for 32k nearly 2 years ago.

Picking up the RS5 on 5th March.......very excited.


----------



## SepangRS (Feb 25, 2010)

Well I think your going to enjoy it, heres some pictures of mine to keep you going until the 5th


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

giles said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I sold the RS4 for 29k. Pretty pleased with that as I bought it for 32k nearly 2 years ago.
> 
> Picking up the RS5 on 5th March.......very excited.


private or trade ?


----------



## jonmartin (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice man. Make sure you post some pics up. I'd love one, saw one in Portsmouth Audi. They had to clear the dribble off the floor once I left.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

?

Still waiting for the apex to arrive? :wink:


----------

